# General > Farming & Crofting >  NZ Romney shearling

## DreamRing

2 x NZ Romney shearling available Waiari breed, well gran and proven as lambs - progeny can be seen. £300 each

07885499949

----------


## DreamRing

One NZ Romney sold pending collection

Also Tex 2 shr & cheviot shearlings available

----------


## DreamRing

All tups now sold - thanks

----------

